# 09 G650 X rotor out



## jpdegembe (Oct 30, 2010)

Just had my bike (09 G650 Xcountry) for service (oil change and brake fluid) so it will be set for the season but the dealer called me telling me that my front pad and rotor ($300 part) need to be change and the bike is only 4500 miles...!!!

I ride the bike casually for day trip and to commute from time to time to the office, so with my riding habits I would think I shall have more miles into the brake / rotor before then need to be change.

Does anyone has experienced similar issue?
Thanks
J-P


----------

